# New gun



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

With small game opening very soon, I wanted to get myself a new .22lr. Went on gun giene and seems most are sold out. I have a 12 gauge that I can use, but does anyone have a good place to get a .22lr? I live in fenton. Thanks everyone.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

KalvinKlein said:


> With small game opening very soon, I wanted to get myself a new .22lr. Went on gun giene and seems most are sold out. I have a 12 gauge that I can use, but does anyone have a good place to get a .22lr? I live in fenton. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sent you a message


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Williams? In Davison


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Is Gun's Galore in Fenton still in business?


----------



## 03a3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes they are still in business guns galore fenton mich I was in their last weel and they had lot's of 22lr rifles used and new good prices also.


----------

